# D. Douglas Bannerman



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 12, 2006)

David Douglas Bannerman, Scottish Presbyterian (January 29, 1842 -- 1903) was the son of James Bannerman and, like his father, a minister in the Free Church of Scotland. He wrote several works on the Church and Worship, including his major work, _The Scripture Doctrine of the Church Historically and Exegetically Considered_.

A little more about him, including his picture, may be found here.


----------

